# Travel cancellation insurance



## gprit (Feb 12, 2014)

We were due to go on holiday this coming Saturday, but unfortunately my wife and I have tested positive for Covid (even though both had 3 vaccinations...). We are feeling fine but because of this will not be able to go. Ok I thought - we paid using Credit Agricole Premier Gold card, which includes Travel cancellation (it is only accommodation cost but €1300). HOWEVER, Visa card insurance are now saying that this does not cover Covid cancellation!!!

I have the original 'sales talk' email by CA that says travel cancellation is covered and I have not been advised of any policy variations regarding Covid and indeed current website information makes no reference that Covid cancellation is not covered.
Anyone been in a similar situation. 

Given that I cannot afford to throw away €1300 and that we are feeling fine, I will have no alternative but to still go on holiday and possibly still be infectious.


----------

